# 這幾年去過的很多地方 <所留下> 的照片



## SimonTsai

> 周末静下来，抽空细细翻看了这几年去过的很多地方所留下的照片资料，发现除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外，还有更多出自大师之手笔的精彩作品，我们也曾经有幸一睹他们别样的风采。


Hello everyone,

I find the sentence above grammatically dubious in part because of the use of '留下', the subject of which, in my opinion, should have been the speaker, a person, rather than places that the speaker visited during those years.

Some member disagreed, saying that the sentence is fine as it is, so I am wondering, what would you say about the sentence, in particular the use of '留下' (which is not the only reason that I find the sentence wrong, though)?


----------



## nosaijin

你說得沒錯，這裡的主詞應該是"我"(作者)，不過道理跟後面那句一樣，單純是將其省略不寫，
還是能辨別意思是"我所留下的照片資料"，應不致把主詞誤認為"去過的很多地方"，
因此單就"留下"一詞來說，個人覺得這裡用法上並沒有什麼錯誤，
真要說的話，反而"去過的很多地方"會是我想修改之處。
整體而言，用字遣詞或可再稍加調整，不過還算可以明白意思。


----------



## Skatinginbc

整容(所)留下的後遺症、 環島旅行(所)留下的回憶、 南征北討(所)留下的傷疤、 遨遊四海(所)留下的紀念、這幾年各處遊歷(所)留下的照片...

这几年去过很多地方所留下的照片 
这几年去过*的*很多地方所留下的照片 
她出賣身體所掙來的錢 
她出賣*的*身體所掙來的錢


----------



## Jack12345

看上去这是一篇口语化的笔记。因为口语化了，遣词用句并不严谨。在口语时，这些不严谨之处并不影响所表达的意思。但写成文字，往往经不住仔细推敲。
“...抽空细细翻看了这几年去过的很多地方所留下的照片资料...” 
如果把后面部分作为翻看的从句，那从句的主语显然是地方。
照片前这一部分有动词，如果作为定语从句也不完整。
我觉得可以改为：“...抽空细细翻看了这几年我在很多地方所留下的照片资料...”。我在...地方留下的，已经包含了“去过的”意思。
包括后面的“几处宝库，出自大师之手笔，曾经有幸”，以及标点符号的使用，都有较强的个人口语特点。我觉得完全没必要深究，只要能表达作者的意思就可以了。


----------



## SimonTsai

Thank you all for your replies.

If I were to rewrite the original sentence, I think that it would be as follows:

週末靜下來，抽空翻看過去這幾年在許多地方所留下的照片，發現除了上列的那幾件，世界建築寶庫裡，還有許多大師的作品；這些作品享譽全球，我們何其幸運曾經親睹這些作品的別樣風采。​


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 週末靜下來，抽空翻看過去這幾年在許多地方所留下的照片，發現除了上列的那幾件，世界建築寶庫裡，還有許多大師的作品；這些作品享譽全球，我們何其幸運曾經親睹這些作品的別樣風采。​


你这意思和文风改变得也太多了吧……？“世界建築寶庫裡，”是怎么回事？不通顺啊！原文作为散文来说完全没问题……


----------



## albert_laosong

SimonTsai said:


> 週末靜下來，抽空翻看過去這幾年在許多地方所留下的照片，發現除了上列的那幾件，世界建築寶庫裡，還有許多大師的作品；這些作品享譽全球，我們何其幸運曾經親睹這些作品的別樣風采。


“在许多地方所留下的照片”，我会觉得你是说把照片留在了这些地方。
后面就改动太多了，不仅丢失了原文的一些意思，也没有了原文的韵味。

原文的话，我确实是找不到任何毛病的，写的挺好。


----------



## Skatinginbc

在我眼裡，原文是「歐化」不是「白話」，不驚訝有人讀了忍不住想大肆修改。我習慣的中文口語裡，不存在「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語，英文裡倒是常見。中文歐化程度似乎與地域有關。臺胞眼中的彆扭爛句，在大陸可能是藝術。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 在我眼裡，原文是「歐化」不是「白話」，不驚訝有人讀了忍不住想大肆修改。我習慣的中文口語裡，不存在「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語，英文裡倒是常見。中文歐化程度似乎與地域有關。臺胞眼中的彆扭爛句，在大陸可能是藝術。


您应该你读过各类名著，语言风格应该会有很大差别吧，我印象中平庸标准化的语言很难成为名著。“冗繁结构的片语”，我大概随手能从中外名著宝库中找到一批。如果以您这种标准，随便找一本书，我保证都有大量的烂句需要修改。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 中外名著


與「外」何干?  與「外」有關就是「歐化」。


SuperXW said:


> 我大概随手能从中外名著宝库中找到一批。


那就請您在中文名著中，舉一個像 「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語。


Skatinginbc said:


> 「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語


上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作 ==> 有「上面的」(restrictive adjective), 有「那」(determiner), 有「几」(quantifier), 有「处」(classifier), 有「世界建筑宝库里」(restrictive adverbial, 限制「鼎鼎大名」的範圍), 有「鼎鼎大名的」(adjective), 有「杰作」(noun). 太多限制性修飾語 (restrictive modifiers), 囉哩囉嗦.

除了…之外 ==> 既然前文已提 (e.g., 「他对当代世界建筑宝库无与伦比的贡献」,  「誉满天下的经典建筑杰作」)  ，就沒必要現在囉哩囉嗦，喧賓奪主。「主」應是「之外」的別的事物。

前文提到的皆屬一類, 而且已明言屬性, 就沒必要囉哩囉嗦地用這麼多限制性詞語來限制「除了…之外」的適用範圍.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 與「外」何干?  與「外」有關就是「歐化」。


如中外都能找到这种文风，则证文学通性，不是“欧化”。退一步，即使是外文翻译成中文，如译著未被批判，则可说明翻译句式在中文里也可接受，不一定是“欧化”；即使“欧化”或“西式语法”也可以是一种文风。



Skatinginbc said:


> 那就請您在中文名著中，舉一個像 「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語。
> 
> 上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作 ==> 有「上面的」(restrictive adjective), 有「那」(determiner), 有「几」(quantifier), 有「处」(classifier), 有「世界建筑宝库里」(restrictive adverbial, 限制「鼎鼎大名」的範圍), 有「鼎鼎大名的」(adjective), 有「杰作」(noun). 太多限制性修飾語 (restrictive modifiers), 囉哩囉嗦.


在血紅黃昏的無邊寂靜里，響着沉重的腳步聲，響着晚風從麥梢上掠過的聲音，響着我沙啞的啼哭聲，*響着在墓地中央那棵華蓋般的大桑樹上昏睡一天的肥胖貓頭鷹睡眼乍睜時的第一聲哀怨的長鳴*。



Skatinginbc said:


> 除了…之外 ==> 既然前文已提 (e.g., 「他对当代世界建筑宝库无与伦比的贡献」, 「誉满天下的经典建筑杰作」) ，就沒必要現在囉哩囉嗦，喧賓奪主。「主」應是「之外」的別的事物。
> 
> 前文提到的皆屬一類, 而且已明言屬性, 就沒必要囉哩囉嗦地用這麼多限制性詞語來限制「除了…之外」的適用範圍.


“前文”在哪里？上一段都没被引进来吧？从分析句子变为分析文章了？
说过一次的不能再说了？重要的话不能说三遍？感叹只能一次？


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 在血紅黃昏的無邊寂靜里，響着沉重的腳步聲，響着晚風從麥梢上掠過的聲音，響着我沙啞的啼哭聲，*響着在墓地中央那棵華蓋般的大桑樹上昏睡一天的肥胖貓頭鷹睡眼乍睜時的第一聲哀怨的長鳴*。


可，但頭重腳輕就不行： 
在血紅黃昏的無邊寂靜里，*響着在墓地中央那棵華蓋般的大桑樹上昏睡一天的肥胖貓頭鷹睡眼乍睜時的第一聲哀怨的長鳴*，響着沉重的腳步聲，響着晚風從麥梢上掠過的聲音，響着我沙啞的啼哭聲。


SuperXW said:


> 重要的话不能说三遍？


可，但不能在不該強調的語境裡喧賓奪主。
「除了A之外，还有B」==> 強調的是B，過分強調A則是頭重腳輕。


----------



## SuperXW

您的“不行”，属于主观鉴赏标准，不属于语法标准。
“通常这样写比较好”，但能想到的反面理由和反例多得是。
对于语言，*除了*有像八股文和某些中学教科书一样咬文嚼字吹毛求疵的要求*之外*，*还有*更多艺术可能。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> *除了*有像八股文和某些中学教科书一样咬文嚼字吹毛求疵的要求*之外*，*还有*更多艺术可能。


你的「有像八股文和某些中学教科书一样咬文嚼字吹毛求疵的要求」是 new information，有詳細解說的道理。原文的「上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作」 是 old information，沒有喧賓奪主的好理由。我怎麼知道那是 old information?  因為「上面的」(the above-mentioned)。 為了確定「世界建筑宝库」「鼎鼎大名」是提過的概念, 我讀了整篇文章。


SuperXW said:


> 语法标准。


歐化的句子大多仍合語法。合語法的句子，不見得都能通 (e.g., "Colorless green ideas sleep furiously.")。沒好理由的歐化，稱不上藝術，而是語言習慣的改變。


SuperXW said:


> 您的“不行”，属于主观鉴赏标准。


「在血紅黃昏的無邊寂靜里，*響着在墓地中央那棵華蓋般的大桑樹上昏睡一天的肥胖貓頭鷹睡眼乍睜時的第一聲哀怨的長鳴*」==> 這句彆扭，因為語境並不需要這樣一個不自然的冗繁長句。這是沒好理由的歐化，與莫言 《丰乳肥臀》的原句語境不同。


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> 在我眼裡，原文是「歐化」不是「白話」，不驚訝有人讀了忍不住想大肆修改。我習慣的中文口語裡，不存在「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」這樣帶著冗繁結構的片語，英文裡倒是常見。中文歐化程度似乎與地域有關。臺胞眼中的彆扭爛句，在大陸可能是藝術。


这句话本身我读着其实挺通顺的，确实没有感觉别扭或繁冗的地方。如果非要把这句话拆成更短的句子，反而感觉别扭。
当然如果你是从文学创作的角度，觉得前面已经说过，后面就不需要再用这么多定语，那倒可能对，不过我对此就没什么研究了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

鼎鼎大名：形容人的名氣、聲望很大。
大名：人享有極高的名譽聲望; 尊稱別人的名字 (e.g., 尊姓大名，久仰大名，久聞大名)
鼎鼎大名的建築師 
鼎鼎大名的杰作 
貝聿銘的鼎鼎大名我早有耳聞 
羅浮宮玻璃塔的鼎鼎大名我早有耳聞  


> 除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外，还有更多出自大师之手笔的精彩作品


究竟是什麼意思？ 是說：
(1) 除了上述的那幾處外，還有更多出自貝聿銘之手，列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作

還是：
(2) 除了上述列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作之外，還有更多貝聿銘的精彩作品     ，雖然*有的*沒那麼著名或沒列入世界建築寶庫 (換言之，仍包括一些既很著名也列入世界建築寶庫的作品)

還是：
(3) 除了上述列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作之外，還有更多出自貝聿銘之手, 但沒那麼著名或沒列入世界建築寶庫的佳作 (換言之，排除既很著名也列入世界建築寶庫的作品) 





SuperXW said:


> 你这意思…变得也太多了吧


這正說明此句不是臺胞 (SimonTsai 跟我) 能夠輕易理解、接受的


albert_laosong said:


> 如果你是从文学创作的角度，觉得前面已经说过，后面就不需要再用这么多定语...


我是從語言學 discourse analysis 的角度來討論定語、reiteration 等等 cohesive devices 的使用效果與習慣差異，指出對某族群而言，這樣使用一大串的定語，不僅不自然，還導致理解上的困擾。


----------



## SuperXW

现在又开始追加问题了。
"鼎鼎大名：形容人的名氣、聲望很大。"这个应该是台湾词典解释。
大陆词典解释是：“形容名声极大”。这个词后面加地名、古董名、作品名……什么名的都有。
好吧，相信您说的，也许台湾真的“鼎鼎大名”只能加人名，于是我google地域设定成台湾，*搜了一下“鼎鼎大名的作品”，结果出现了一大波结果*。
请您判断一下这些结果是否都是大陆或其它地区的，我看不出来。如果不属台湾用法，那么这些您都看不懂？或都认为是不可接受的病句？

关于您的3个疑义，正确理解是选项3。“除了……还有……”不是明显是并列关系吗？为什么会有歧义？
如果真的这么难理解，为什么到现在才提出来？

您的观点问题太多，每个点都有问题，我提不过来。我指出一个漏洞，您就追加另一个理由和另一批例子，越扯越远。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 关于您的3个疑义，正确理解是选项3。“除了……还有……”不是明显是并列关系吗？为什么会有歧义？


除了上列的那幾處外，還有更多處也一樣 (出自貝聿銘之手，列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作) 。 假如作者的意思是(3) ，原文就不該用「那幾處」這樣的定語。不僅沒必要，還導致誤解。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 除了上列的那幾處外，還有更多處也一樣 (出自貝聿銘之手，列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作) 。 假如作者的意思是(3) ，原文就不該用「那幾處」這樣的定語。


为什么？？？


----------



## Skatinginbc

除了*這幾顆*紅色珍珠外，還有更多我下次帶來 ==> 更多紅色珍珠
除了紅色珍珠外，還有更多我下次帶來 ==> 不是紅色珍珠的其他東西


----------



## SuperXW

原文“更多”后面有东西哎，你别擅自删去啊！！
除了这几颗红色珍珠外，还有更多[宝贝]，我下次带来。
下次的宝贝还是红珍珠吗？？“这几颗”有错吗？？

你自己写的第3个解释本来挺顺畅的啊，现在又开始说“那几处”“这几颗”有问题了！


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 除了这几颗红色珍珠外，还有更多[宝贝]，我下次带来。
> 下次的宝贝还是红珍珠吗？


不排除其中還有红色珍珠的可能性，所以，不是选项3 (排除红色珍珠的可能) 。


SuperXW said:


> 你自己写的第3个解释本来挺顺畅的啊，现在又开始说“那几处”“这几颗”有问题了！


你沒注意到我寫的第3个解释沒“那几处”嗎？ 我老早就覺得這串 「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」有问题了，這一大長串，你叫我從何說起？


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 不排除其中還有红色珍珠的可能性，所以，不是选项3 (排除红色珍珠的可能) 。
> 
> 你沒注意到我寫的第3个解释沒“那几处”嗎？ 我老早就覺得這串 「除了上面的那几处世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作之外」有问题了，這一大長串，你叫我從何說起？


下次的宝贝即使有红色珍珠，也不是“这几颗”啊！！
“除了……还有……”这完全是两批东西啊，有没有红珍珠根本无所谓啊！！

咱们按原句句式做个类比，你不要乱改句式：
“除了这几颗特别好看的珍珠以外，还有更多宝贝。”
你的意思是，这么写你看不懂？
这句子做了什么，竟然被你看不懂……

（"更多宝贝"，就不是“这几颗特别好看的珍珠”，可能没那么好看，或者不是珍珠，到底哪一项无所谓，但“这几颗特别好看的珍珠”确实已被排除了。
我竟然要解释这么简单一句话……）

另外，刚才说的，“鼎鼎大名的作品”，也看不懂？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 下次的宝贝即使有红色珍珠，也不是“这几颗”啊！！


下面的作品即使有列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作，也不是“那几处” 啊！換言之， 下面的作品中，可能有的還是列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作，所以，不是选项3。 看，你自己都理解錯了，還懷疑「 真的这么难理解」 ？


SuperXW said:


> 咱们按原句句式做个类比，你不要乱改句式：
> “除了这几颗特别好看的珍珠以外，还有更多宝贝。”


你不要乱改句式，原句没「特别」：  “除了这几颗好看的珍珠以外，还有更多宝贝。”==> 不排除其中還有好看的珍珠。「好看的」是一類，「世界建筑宝库里的」也是一類，「特别好看的」是在一類中分等級，「世界建筑宝库里名列前茅的」也是在一類中分等級。「特别好看的」、 「世界建筑宝库里名列前茅的」暗示就這麼幾個。


SuperXW said:


> “鼎鼎大名的作品”，也看不懂？


看得懂，但覺得不夠嚴謹。 “鼎鼎有名的作品” 則行。  「世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名」我就看不太懂了，得憑猜測。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 下面的作品即使有列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作，也不是“那几处” 啊！換言之， 下面的作品中，可能有的還是列入世界建築寶庫的著名杰作，所以，不是选项3。 看，你自己都理解錯了，還懷疑「 真的这么难理解」 ？


我说“即使有”，是基于“除了……还有……”的句式说的。“即使有”，相同的也是“品类”，而不可能有“相同个体”。这是为了证明“除了……还有……”的并列关系。
至于到底有没有相同“品类”，需要再根据内文判断。（有时内文也无法判断，那就是未给出信息，无法判断，也很正常。）
那么，既然明确了“个体不同”，我们再加上内文再判断“品类”吧。


Skatinginbc said:


> 你不要乱改句式，原句没「特别」：  “除了这几颗好看的珍珠以外，还有更多宝贝。”==> 不排除其中還有好看的珍珠


原句必须有“特别”啊！“世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作”这么多定语，就是为了说明“特别好”啊！如果只是“杰作”，那和后面的“精彩作品”就一样了啊！
所以那些强调“特别”的定语本来就不是冗余，你非要删掉才会出问题。
结论是，根据内文判断，“更多宝贝”里不会再有“特别好看的珍珠”了，除非这个人故意跟你玩文字游戏，误导你。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> “世界建筑宝库里鼎鼎大名的杰作”这么多定语，就是为了说明“特别好”啊！


獨特，獨特，特别好的就這麼幾個。 前茅，前茅，名列前茅的也就這麼幾個。可是「鼎鼎大名」就不這麼特别了。 手指數不完，還得用腳趾數。


SuperXW said:


> 至于到底有没有相同“品类”，需要再根据内文判断。（有时内文也无法判断，那就是未给出信息，无法判断，也很正常。）


不是刁難，而是好奇。希望您能在中文名著中，舉一個 「内文也无法判断」的「正常」例子。


----------



## Jack12345

我检索了一下古籍小说，鼎鼎大名，确实一般只用来说人。
出自《聊斋志异》...独树一帜，连当时鼎鼎大名的文人王渔洋，也不敢小看这位...（这个出处比《官场现形记》早）
大名，本来就是说人名字，名声的。

这段文字就是一篇有鲜明个人语言特点的文字，没必要深究。之所以说口语化，主要是指用词和逻辑不严谨。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这段文字确实不值得深究。一旦深究的话，很多地方都让人觉得别扭但又指不出来错误到底为何。我觉得这样的文字就很难称为一流，是文字功夫不到家的表现。（可能也是现代汉语发育不完全的表现，在很多时候显得吃力费劲。。。）

仔细想想，上段那段文字的特点，还是“从句嵌套”太多，不是汉语固有的行文方式。属于欧化汉语。至于这种语言是不是口语中会出现的，额，不太肯定。应该也有可能。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 希望您能在中文名著中，舉一個 「内文也无法判断」的「正常」例子。


"除了他这个大好人，还有别人。" 别人中，可能包括大好人，也可能不包括，无法判断。
“除了这几颗，还有。” 还有什么不明确，无法判断，句子不完整。
这些你都要质疑吗？

你一开始说的是片语冗长，我找了同样冗长的；然后你说"除了"比“之外”长是头重脚轻，我举出同样头重脚轻的；然后你说原句没理由，然后又说“大名鼎鼎”只能用于人，然后又说表意不明，“那几处”冗余……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> "除了他这个大好人，还有别人。"


 不排除另一個大好人的可能。要排除"大好人"，就不可用「這個」（這幾颗，那幾處)  ，除非内文表明「這個是僅有」的概念。

除了大好人，還有别種人。==> 排除"大好人"。
除了這個僅存的大好人，還有别人。==> 排除"大好人"。


SuperXW said:


> 你说"除了"比“之外”长是头重脚轻，我举出同样头重脚轻的


我提到“前文”（「上面的 」) ，當然是說 "除了+ old information + 之外” 的情境。我說「強調的是B，過分強調A（old information) 則是頭重腳輕」，你卻偏要扯到 "除了+ new information + 之外” 的情境。





SuperXW said:


> 你一开始说的是片语冗长……“那几处”冗余……


 概念一致。我說「冗繁結構的片語」。冗： 多餘無用的（“那几处”冗余)。


SuperXW said:


> 你一开始说的是片语冗长…然后你说…头重脚轻…然后你说原句没理由…然后又说表意不明……


就一個概念： 没好理由的冗繁、 頭重腳輕，就令人莫明其妙  （理解上的困擾)


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 不排除另一個大好人的可能。要排除"大好人"，就不可用「這個」（這幾颗，那幾處)  ，除非内文表明「這個是僅有」的概念。
> 
> 除了大好人，還有别種人。==> 排除"大好人"。
> 除了這個僅存的大好人，還有别人。==> 排除"大好人"。
> 
> 我提到“前文”（「上面的 」) ，當然是說 "除了+ old information + 之外” 的情境。我說「強調的是B，過分強調A（old information) 則是頭重腳輕」，你卻偏要扯到 "除了+ new information + 之外” 的情境。


首先确认一下，这次我的例句，确实是“内文也无法判断”的”正常”例子吧？
我以为我前面每次都给出了直接的反例了……你不说反思下自己的阅读理解方法或文艺批评态度，还找新理由……

我现在就这一句例句，为啥你要给我列举“排除大好人”的说法？我的句子有问题吗？
我这句就没前文，原句的理解也不需要前文。扯前文是文章分析和鉴赏，现在仅分析本句写法。

说回原题，原句前面是“特别好的杰作”，后面是“精彩作品”，这两个是一类的吗？（相当于前面是“大好人”，后面是“好人”。）这个判断不需要管“那几处”吧？
然后作者加上“那几处”，相比不加，明显范围不同吧？加了就是限制范围，这到底有什么问题？

我认为原句句式就相当于“除了那几个大好人之外，还有别的好人”，而不同于你列举的那些乱七八糟的。
如果这个句子你觉得模糊不清，值得批判，那我就没办法了。
我发现论坛上除了几位语言大神之外，还有些语言强人……不知怎么说，拎不清。


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> 我几乎没有什么文字修养，也从来不喜欢读散文随笔之类，但我觉得中国散文随笔或评论之类的文字，如果像这样进行语法分析的话，那么很可能在大师级的文字中也能找到大把的所谓“语法错误”或“笨拙”了。
> 
> 中国文字的精彩之处我觉得就在于松散的语法结构所能给予的那种随性，如果处处都要考虑主谓宾的话，我觉得可能真写不出来什么好文字了，因为讲究语法的话中文可能确实不是英文或其他更讲究语法的文字的对手。


以下可能流於泛論，屬於文學批評的領域，可能因離題而被刪；若被刪，我沒怨言。

中文在我看來，是個不易駕馭的語言。中文的語法若是腳鐐，寫作便是戴著腳鐐跳舞。許多人覺得腳鐐礙事；很多我認識的人似乎習慣「我寫我口」，寫作常不合語法。

是的，腳鐐冰涼涼，戴在腳上有些不舒服。中文寫作很容易：卸下腳鐐，你可以向原野奔去。但城鎮不是原野，村落不是原野；它們所坐落在的土地最初可能是原野，但現在已有了文化的重量。

守語法與寫好文章，這兩件事並不衝突。在我眼裡，琦君、陳映真、余光中、白先勇、沈從文、莫言的文章，絕大多數的語句都合語法。

最後回到討論串的主題：我不認為這是佳句；雖不是爛句，但是病句。我想說的， @Skatinginbc 已經在上頭說了。


----------



## albert_laosong

我的意思是，中文语法比较松散，不是很严格，所以像原贴中那位坛友那样用一句话中转了几次主语这样的标准来衡量中文好与坏，笨拙与否，我觉得是不合理的。不管转10次也好，还是转1次也好，只要我很轻松看懂，而且我自己也会那样说，那么对我来说就是ok的文字。

虽然中文文字很难用语法去衡量，但不管哪国的语言，首先要符合本国说话的习惯，而那句话对我来说，我觉得挺符合中文说话的习惯，也是写的挺不错的一句话，挺自然而且有点口语化的意思，用词丰富又不会让人觉得突兀、繁冗之类，总之用平常的词汇，平常的结构，写的一句让我觉得挺好的句子。

我完全没有中文不讲究语法，就可以随意乱说、乱写的意思。我也说了，我看过的严肃文学作品很少，琦君、陳映真、余光中、白先勇、沈從文、莫言的文字或小说之类，我确实一个都没看过 。 我最爱看的是网络小说，小白文这些，所以我的标准首先是符合普通人的用语习惯。

可能我那句“那么很可能在大师级的文字中也能找到大把的所谓“语法错误”或“笨拙”了 ”造成了误解，让人觉得好像大师就可以胡写，实际我没有这个意思。实际不管谁的、什么时候写的文字，写的不符合当时的说话习惯，让人看不懂，不知所云，就不是好文字。但只要没这些问题，那么就是ok的文字。至于说你从里面能挑出多少语法错误，我觉得没多大影响，语言中不符合常理（肉夹馍），不符合语法，但被普通人习惯使用的语言多了去了。

*EDIT: *上面说的可能还是有问题，可能有人会认为我看不懂的文字就不是好文字了？那么多严肃文学我看不懂的多了去了。实际我的意思就是我的标准是很大众化的标准，我觉得能接受、甚至觉得不错的句子，应该是作为正常中国话没什么问题的句子，如果细究的话，可能会觉得哪块儿语法上可能dubious，但如果是我表达原句这样一个有点儿复杂的意思（不增不减，原句中该有的都要有）我可能也会说成那样，而且很可能还没原作者说的好。


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 我不認為這是佳句；雖不是爛句，但是病句。





SimonTsai said:


> If I were to rewrite the original sentence, I think that it would be as follows:
> 
> 週末靜下來，抽空翻看過去這幾年在許多地方所留下的照片，發現除了上列的那幾件（几件照片还是几件作品？），世界建築寶庫裡，（为什么加逗号？我第一次读还以为是承前的，后来发现是启后的）還有許多大師的作品；這些作品享譽全球（前面已经说了“世界建筑宝库里”，与“享誉全球”重复），我們何其幸運曾經親睹這些作品的別樣風采。​



你这才是病句……而且与原句意思完全不同……
在大陆，“病句”是指有语法硬伤的句子，是有客观评判标准的（如指代不明，标点错误，语义重复等），考试时是要做判断题的。我认为“病句”是比“烂句”更严重的指责，即连基本语法有错，更遑论写得好不好。


----------



## SimonTsai

*(0)* I would say that while '病句' may be simply ungrammatical or have words that are misused, '爛句' is something as natural as plastic, absurd, or any other way atrocious. '病' means needing tweaks or corrections, whereas '爛' means being rotten. '病句' may not be '爛句', and '爛句' can be grammatical. '爛' should be used with extra caution.

*(1)* 照片的量詞，我習慣用「張」；「上列的那幾件」指的自然不是照片。

*(2)* 我自認說話慢；一句話若達一定長度，沒有逗號，我可能會唸得快斷氣。「世界建築寶庫裡」是副詞片語。我沒想到也不明白為甚麼加了逗號可能引起誤解。 (我猜想：也許是因為大陸人平均而言，說話較快，逗號太多便覺得句子零碎。)

*(3)* 我改寫時沒看上下文，瞭解甚麼是作者所謂「世界建築寶庫」。我以為無論是「還有」之前的「傑作」，還是「還有」之後的「精彩作品」，都被列入「世界建築寶庫」，都是作者眼中的「寶」。

至於「享譽全球」的部分，我承認我改寫時，可能讀得迷糊，以致改寫後的句子意思與原句有出入。改寫後的句子裡，「這些作品」指的是原句中，「還有」之後的「精彩作品」；這些「精采作品」不如「傑作」有名。因此，以「享譽全球」形容這些「精采作品」，非作者本意。謝謝指正。


----------

